# الكتاب المقدس كامل مسموع(يصلح للمحمول)



## knknknkn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

لمحبى سماع كلمة اللة



العهد القديم مسموع بلموسقة لخادم الرب عادل نصحى 

الرب قادر ان يجعلهو سبب بركة للجميع



سفر التكوين​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21095214/4318af2d/_sharing.html​ 


سفر الخروج​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/20908496/1f40d86b/_sharing.html​ 



سفر الاويين​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/20936077/56b2604c/_sharing.html​ 


سفر العدد​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/20939280/14a92d18/_sharing.html​ 



سفر التثنية​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21021239/f72d1754/_sharing.html​ 



سفر يشوع​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/21084293/9079fe53/_sharing.html​ 


سفر القضاة​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/21085936/ae156ad2/_sharing.html​ 



سفر راعوث​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/21089194/fe310d74/_sharing.html​ 



سفر صموئيل الاول​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21089523/84a8e9c0/__sharing.html​ 






سفر صموئيل الثانى​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21091484/1935ff81/__sharing.html​ 



سفر ملوك الاول​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21123549/dc768c38/__sharing.html​ 



سفر ملوك الثانى​ 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/21124895/f56115b4/___.html​ 





سفر اخبار الايام الاول​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21125926/36e29097/___.html​ 



سفراخبار الايام الثانى​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21127212/bcfe2027/___.html​ 




سفر عزرا​ 









http://www.4shared.com/dir/21089194/fe310d74/_sharing.html​ 





سفر نحميا​ 







http://www.4shared.com/dir/21186147/41a9e170/_sharing.html​ 




سفر استير​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21186918/a272591c/_sharing.html​ 



سفر ايوب​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21187575/3b3f1c26/_sharing.html​ 



سفر المزامير​ 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104876​ 



سفر الامثال​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21574266/b5161071/_sharing.html​ 




سفر الجامعة​ 







http://www.4shared.com/dir/21597655/adbeab5b/_sharing.html​ 




سفر الاناشيد​ 







http://www.4shared.com/dir/21609499/60621bfe/__sharing.html​ 



سفر اشعياء​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21598704/fe6f15e9/_sharing.html​ 



سفر ارميا​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21615208/b59c7a9b/_sharing.html​ 



سفر مراثى ارميا​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21618519/2ca5b514/__sharing.html​ 



سفر حزقيال​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21618967/8d46f7b0/sharing.html​ 




سفر دنيال​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/21623800/d41b5273/_sharing.htm​ 


سفر هوشع​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21625063/3030aa2b/_sharing.html​ 



سفر يوئيل​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21625786/db9665af/_sharing.html​ 




سفر عاموس​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21625982/d6658cbc/sharing.html​ 



سفر عوبديا​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21626315/86e1886e/_sharing.html​ 



سفر يونان​ 







http://www.4shared.com/dir/21626453/ea1feda/_sharing.html​ 




سفر ميخا​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21627571/6be7f026/_sharing.html​ 



سفر نحوم​ 





http://www.4shared.com/dir/21628264/5fba333b/_sharing.html​ 




سفر حبقوق​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21628416/fa78b862/_sharing.html​ 



سفر صفنيا​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21629022/698de001/_sharing.html​ 



سفرحجى​ 






http://www.4shared.com/dir/21629312/40e60d9b/__sharing.html​ 



سفر ذكريا​ 




http://www.4shared.com/dir/21629463/7defbd4f/_sharing.html​ 



سفر ملاخى​ 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21629987/ecd9c78b/_sharing.htm​ 





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104876​
العهد الجديد بصوت خادم الرب عادل نصحى مصحوب بنغمات

يصلح للمحمول ايضا"




*http://www.4shared.com/file/142926723/69fd349/___.html*



ارجو ان يكون سبب بركة (صلو من اجلى)


0


----------



## ayman adwar (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: العهد القديم مسموع بلنغمات*

مشكوووووورررررررررررر


----------



## knknknkn (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: العهد القديم مسموع بلنغمات*

سفر التكوين

​ 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/21095214/4318af2d/_sharing.html​ 

معلهش الرابط الى فوق مش شغال


----------



## bonguy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: العهد القديم مسموع بلنغمات*

*مشكووور يا جميل *


----------



## knknknkn (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: العهد القديم مسموع بلنغمات*

شكرا" على المرور للاخوة الاحباء


معنى ذعلان كنت اتمنى التسبيت لاهمية الموضوع:smi411:


----------



## martin_samer (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العهد الجديد كامل مسموع(يصلح للمحمول)*

الف شكر وربنا يباركك


----------



## bizard (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العهد الجديد كامل مسموع(يصلح للمحمول)*

Thank You.. God Bless You


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العهد الجديد كامل مسموع(يصلح للمحمول)*

*تم تعديل الموضوع حسب طلبك
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## knknknkn (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العهد الجديد كامل مسموع(يصلح للمحمول)*



oesi_no قال:


> *تم تعديل الموضوع حسب طلبك*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه *​


 

شكرا ليك اخى الحبيب  ربنا يعوض تعب  محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## منصور بشرى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك .. جارى التحميل


----------

